# new addition to the arsenal



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

just got a savage a17 that i am going to teach my 2 boys on cant wait


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

what no pic?

guess that means you didnt really get it then


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'd like to get a report on accuracy and reliability also, if it's not a bother. Just say'in.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i will try to get pics up this week


----------

